# The Hitler We Loved and Why



## Preacher (Apr 2, 2016)

Ernst Zündel: The Hitler We Loved and Why

Great article/Essay etc. Wouldn't expect anyone with a closed mind to actually read it though.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 2, 2016)

Sigh.  The price of Free Speech is the Odiums, etc.


----------



## IcebergSlim (Apr 2, 2016)

Odium said:


> Ernst Zündel: The Hitler We Loved and Why
> 
> Great article/Essay etc. Wouldn't expect anyone with a closed mind to actually read it though.


_We loved him because he kept our entertainment media free of the perversion of race-mixing and race suicide._


*MISCEGENATION ROCKS!*


----------



## aaronleland (Apr 2, 2016)

Hitler really was a misunderstood guy. You never hear about his human side. The Hitler who loved dogs. The Hitler who was a loving husband. The Hitler who liked prostitutes to shit on his stomach while pinching his nipples.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 2, 2016)

These threads always bring out the degenerates...easier to put them on ignore then.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 2, 2016)

Odium said:


> These threads always bring out the degenerates...easier to put them on ignore then.



Good idea, but the site doesn't allow you to put yourself on Ignore.


----------



## Agit8r (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## The Great Goose (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm convinced.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 2, 2016)

Agit8r said:


>


Hard to come up with an argument against what the link says?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 2, 2016)

I got about 1/5 of the way through before the shame and embarrassment I felt for the author and the people who agree with him forced me to close the tab.


----------



## Agit8r (Apr 2, 2016)

Odium said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



This thread needed some "degenerate art"


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 2, 2016)

Agit8r said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...


Hmm degenerate art eh?

To Hitler cultists:


----------



## Preacher (Apr 2, 2016)

Agit8r said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...


So that's a yes. You have nothing but a childish attitude towards life and anything you disagree with. Why am I not shocked by that.


----------



## Agit8r (Apr 2, 2016)

Odium said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



You can't honestly expect people to take a murderous ideology seriously, can you?


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 2, 2016)

Hitler was misunderstood.   .....


----------



## Preacher (Apr 2, 2016)

Agit8r said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...


Communism is still used as the ideology of current regimes around the world....seems people have no problem taking a jewish led/invented ideology seriously,they just hate an ideology that fought against the jewish domination....


----------



## Agit8r (Apr 2, 2016)

Odium said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



That doesn't mean that it is defensible.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 2, 2016)

Agit8r said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...


You never asked if it was defensible you asked if I expected people to take it seriously. Hell a current presidential is a communist light! So yeah people obviously take ideologies that have had a lot of people killed under them seriously.


----------



## Swagger (Apr 3, 2016)

People don't really devote much time to the suffering endured by the victims or enemies of communism or national socialism in their private life. It's just that the Jews have conditioned everyone to associate Hitler and the Nazis with everything bad in the world because it serves their agenda. Communism has never threatened tham as a people so they've never had any incentive to brand it as evil through the media they own.

Contemporary reactions to the Nazis and their policies are nothing less than Pavlovian.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 3, 2016)

Odium said:


> Ernst Zündel: The Hitler We Loved and Why
> 
> Great article/Essay etc. Wouldn't expect anyone with a closed mind to actually read it though.


We all love Hitler because he had a really funny mustache. And was super evil.


----------



## guno (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 3, 2016)

One, fascism is indefensible.

Two, Judaism is defensible.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 3, 2016)

Odium said:


> Ernst Zündel: The Hitler We Loved and Why
> 
> Wouldn't expect anyone with a closed mind to actually read it though.




Really now, child, the word "closed" in that sentence was quite unnecessary and only distracted from the truth of the matter.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 3, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Hitler was misunderstood.   .....



By whom?


----------



## Votto (Apr 3, 2016)

Let's not forget, he was a sex object as well.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 3, 2016)

He was a cool dude until he lost a nut.


----------



## dani67 (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## dani67 (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 3, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> One, fascism is indefensible.
> 
> Two, Judaism is defensible.


One is an ideology; the other a religion.

Apples and oranges.    .......


----------



## dani67 (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## dani67 (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## dani67 (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Mindful (Apr 3, 2016)

Has anyone seen a poster called Moondoggie here?

He expressed an interest in the thread, and I fear he may have got lost.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 3, 2016)

dani67  have you seen The Greatest Story Never Told dvd? I want to buy it its also on youtube...


----------



## Fueri (Apr 3, 2016)

The Hitler that caused millions upon millions of people the world over to be killed.  In gas chambers, on battlefields and in their homes and cities.

Why we loved him.

Young men by the thousands in the prime of their lives killed senselessly.  Entire cities razed, countries burned to the fucking ground.

Why we loved him.

There is a steady stream of utter fucking nonsense on this board every day of the week.  Brainless nonsense spewed by people that are stupid, crazy and everywhere in between.

This thread beats them all, hands-fucking-down.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 3, 2016)

Fueri said:


> The Hitler that caused millions upon millions of people the world over to be killed.  In gas chambers, on battlefields and in their homes and cities.
> 
> Why we loved him.
> 
> ...


----------



## IcebergSlim (Apr 3, 2016)

dani67 said:


>


_*Hitler... there was a painter! He could paint an entire apartment in ONE afternoon! TWO coats!*_


----------



## IcebergSlim (Apr 3, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Has anyone seen a poster called Moondoggie here?
> 
> He expressed an interest in the thread, and I fear he may have got lost.



Is that all you have to say, Liebling?


----------



## Mindful (Apr 3, 2016)

Fueri said:


> The Hitler that caused millions upon millions of people the world over to be killed.  In gas chambers, on battlefields and in their homes and cities.
> 
> Why we loved him.
> 
> ...



There are people surviving from the Nazi time in Germany, who still love Hitler. And quite forthcoming about it. Mostly old ladies. The main mantra being he gave the country discipline and work.


----------



## Fueri (Apr 3, 2016)

Odium said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > The Hitler that caused millions upon millions of people the world over to be killed.  In gas chambers, on battlefields and in their homes and cities.
> ...




The sound of violins cannot mask the smell of shit coming from your head.   Now you know why the flies love you as you love your further.

maybe you can find some nutter to write an article about that phenomenon....


----------



## Fueri (Apr 3, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > The Hitler that caused millions upon millions of people the world over to be killed.  In gas chambers, on battlefields and in their homes and cities.
> ...




Yep, I'm aware of that.  Don't get it and never will, but I know it's out there.....


----------



## Preacher (Apr 3, 2016)

Fueri said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...


Its Fuhrer ya cry baby....I didn't need to respond with words because it was that damn comical.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 3, 2016)

Odium said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Is this the sort of bollox you got banned for ?


----------



## Fueri (Apr 3, 2016)

Odium said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...




You didn't respond with words because the brain damage limits your ability to do so.

Drawing pictures is how the men in the white coats keep you busy.

Well that and shooing the flies away from your head.....


----------



## Preacher (Apr 3, 2016)

Fueri said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...


Keep crying...I am laughing.


----------



## Fueri (Apr 3, 2016)

Odium said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Your seeing crying is another delusion.   The tears you see all around you are the result of 7 billion people laughing in your face.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 3, 2016)

Fueri said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...


Sure hope you make sense to yourself you rambling is evidence of a mental issue.


----------



## Fueri (Apr 3, 2016)

Odium said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...




And a thread praising Hitler isn't.

Cover all the mirrors in your shanty, doncha?


----------



## Preacher (Apr 3, 2016)

Fueri said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...


Nope sure isn't. Try reading the link before whining or keep whining I don't care. You have YET to bring a single reply to this thread that is constructive so on ignore you go.


----------



## Fueri (Apr 3, 2016)

Odium said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...




I did read the link before I posted.  Layers of crazy stacked to the ceiling.

Do I get a special medal for qualifying for your ignore list, or like a tattoo of some kind so you can tell who we are?

Or, hey, maybe some of you folks would be kind enough to charge machine gun nests in my honor?  That'd be super great.  I'd stand on the hill giving the old salute and everything....


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 3, 2016)

Odium said:


> These threads always bring out the degenerates...easier to put them on ignore then.



That is like standing in front of a mirror and flipping the bird at yourself, then calling yourself an asshole. 

Thank you for the day's bellylaugh. You're alright for a Nazi loving whack-a-mole.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 3, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > These threads always bring out the degenerates...easier to put them on ignore then.
> ...


Tissue? Of course I admire National Socialism and Hitler. Its been the ONLY ideology that came even close to defeating the jewish death grip on the worlds economy and stranglehold on our world.


----------



## dani67 (Apr 3, 2016)

Fueri said:


> The Hitler that caused millions upon millions of people the world over to be killed.  In gas chambers, on battlefields and in their homes and cities.
> 
> Why we loved him.
> 
> ...


 you see


----------



## dani67 (Apr 3, 2016)

Odium said:


> dani67  have you seen The Greatest Story Never Told dvd? I want to buy it its also on youtube...



full video on youtube ?


----------



## Preacher (Apr 3, 2016)

dani67 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > dani67  have you seen The Greatest Story Never Told dvd? I want to buy it its also on youtube...
> ...


Yes its in parts I will post the first part


----------



## Preacher (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Votto (Apr 3, 2016)

Fueri said:


> The Hitler that caused millions upon millions of people the world over to be killed.  In gas chambers, on battlefields and in their homes and cities.
> 
> Why we loved him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Preacher (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Preacher (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Preacher (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Preacher (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Preacher (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## frigidweirdo (Apr 3, 2016)

Odium said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



First you make up fear, then you go and fight the fear.

It's happening now, it happened then. Is there much difference?


----------



## Votto (Apr 3, 2016)

Here is a little known fact, Hitler escaped his bunker and lived out the rest of his days disguised in the Bavarian Alps.


----------



## Votto (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Mindful (Apr 4, 2016)

Odium said:


> View attachment 70069



If you did stuff like this in Germany, you'd be prosecuted. Anything to do with Nazism, memorabilia etc, is banned.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 4, 2016)

Votto said:


> Here is a little known fact, Hitler escaped his bunker and lived out the rest of his days disguised in the Bavarian Alps.
> 
> View attachment 70082



I heard he went to Argentina, like so many of them.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 4, 2016)

Scum of the scum.

Note the suicides.


Top 15 Worst Nazis


----------



## Preacher (Apr 4, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 70069
> ...



I know. Believe me I keep track of the persecution of 90 year old men and women who fought for their country in ww2 that the jew has come after...in due time that will all end and the TRUE Germans will take back their country.


----------



## mdk (Apr 4, 2016)

When did this become the 'historical revisionism' sub-forum?


----------



## Jroc (Apr 4, 2016)

Swagger said:


> People don't really devote much time to the suffering endured by the victims or enemies of communism or national socialism in their private life. It's just that the Jews have conditioned everyone to associate Hitler and the Nazis with everything bad in the world because it serves their agenda. Communism has never threatened tham as a people so they've never had any incentive to brand it as evil through the media they own.
> 
> Contemporary reactions to the Nazis and their policies are nothing less than Pavlovian.




You'd no doubt be a traitor as Hitler bombed London ...Change your screen name  to traitor you scum


----------



## Fueri (Apr 4, 2016)

dani67 said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > The Hitler that caused millions upon millions of people the world over to be killed.  In gas chambers, on battlefields and in their homes and cities.
> ...




That's not even a rebuttal.

If you'd like to argue a different version of history, or anything I posted, go ahead.


----------



## mdk (Apr 4, 2016)

Odium's favorite game as a child was Connect Fuhrer.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 4, 2016)

Odium said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Let's hope so.

It's turning into Germanistan.


----------



## Votto (Apr 4, 2016)

mdk said:


> When did this become the 'historical revisionism' sub-forum?



Today, weren't you paying attention?


----------



## mdk (Apr 4, 2016)

Votto said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > When did this become the 'historical revisionism' sub-forum?
> ...



The memo was in German.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 4, 2016)

mdk said:


> When did this become the 'historical revisionism' sub-forum?


Differing opinions doesn't equal revisionism.


----------



## mdk (Apr 4, 2016)

Odium said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > When did this become the 'historical revisionism' sub-forum?
> ...



It is when the opinions are not supported by reality.  That being said, I _really_ do not care what lies you tell yourself to justify the horror that is your political make-up, Odium.


----------



## Picaro (Apr 4, 2016)

Ah ... the 'History' Forum is taking a break from bizarre FDR bashing and 'Weez Be Snivelin' Bout Whitey' to celebrate Hitler's Birthday or something.

Perfect.


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 4, 2016)

Odium said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


That number must piss off lots of Far Right folks.


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 4, 2016)

Votto said:


> View attachment 69948
> 
> Let's not forget, he was a sex object as well.


With his micro-penis and one ball.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 4, 2016)

Odium said:


> These threads always bring out the degenerates...easier to put them on ignore then.


These threads are always started by degenerates- who want us to admire the man who ordered the death of millions- as they admire anyone who would order the death of those millions.


----------



## Picaro (Apr 4, 2016)

mdk said:


> When did this become the 'historical revisionism' sub-forum?



A long time ago. In this instance, it isn't really 'revisionism' but silly propaganda; not the same thing. It's just a thread where a racist trolls other racists, that's all. Most of the Odium bashers aren't anti-racists or anti-bigots, they just have issues with who he's bigoted against; pretty much a distinction without a difference in real terms; the 'far left' is just as racist and bigoted, and fully capable of the same acts as Hitler was; just substitute white working class and Xians for Jews and other races and you have the same brown shirted sociopaths.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 4, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > These threads always bring out the degenerates...easier to put them on ignore then.
> ...


You leftards love Stalin..tell me more.....


----------



## The Great Goose (Apr 4, 2016)

Swagger said:


> People don't really devote much time to the suffering endured by the victims or enemies of communism or national socialism in their private life. It's just that the Jews have conditioned everyone to associate Hitler and the Nazis with everything bad in the world because it serves their agenda. Communism has never threatened tham as a people so they've never had any incentive to brand it as evil through the media they own.
> 
> Contemporary reactions to the Nazis and their policies are nothing less than Pavlovian.


So well put. Loved the last line.


----------



## Votto (Apr 28, 2016)

mdk said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Well it's not like you have to learn German.

After all, they suck at taking over the world.


----------



## AJT114 (Apr 29, 2016)

Odium said:


> Ernst Zündel: The Hitler We Loved and Why
> 
> Great article/Essay etc. Wouldn't expect anyone with a closed mind to actually read it though.






Hitler The Barbarian





Nazi Slave Labor of civilians

Forced Labor – Background • Forced Labor • Forced Labor 1939 - 1945


Massacre At Malmedy of American POWs

Massacre At Malmédy During the Battle of the Bulge | HistoryNet

Evidence of Holocaust

Google Groups

Hitler and the Big Lie

Google Groups


Nazi Murder of the Disabled

T4 Program | Nazi policy


----------



## anotherlife (Apr 29, 2016)

The most interesting study about Hitler would be, how an international propaganda about him carries on with such hysterical strength, even now 100 years after his time. 

He was not the highest body count dictator, he was not a head of a qudeta, he was not even a good contributor to his own cause.  But the propaganda about him is as strong as ever.  

Now why would that be?


----------



## AJT114 (May 3, 2016)

Odium said:


> Ernst Zündel: The Hitler We Loved and Why
> 
> Great article/Essay etc. Wouldn't expect anyone with a closed mind to actually read it though.




Zundel was a draft dodger:
From wikipedia:

Zündel was born in Bad Wildbad in Baden-Württemberg, Germany. He emigrated to Canada in 1958 when he was 19, to avoid conscription by the German military.

Some patriot. Some hero.


----------



## The Great Goose (May 3, 2016)

AJT114 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Ernst Zündel: The Hitler We Loved and Why
> ...


Why would you fight for your occupying power?


----------



## AJT114 (May 3, 2016)

Odium said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



There are today only 2 countries which have a Communist political and economic system-Cuba and North Korea.

How did you get to be such an ignorant liar?


----------



## AJT114 (May 3, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> AJT114 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



He ran from the "German Army", not the US Army, Red Army or French army.


----------



## The Great Goose (May 3, 2016)

AJT114 said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > AJT114 said:
> ...


Were they fighting a war for the American Fed?


AJT114 said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > AJT114 said:
> ...





AJT114 said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > AJT114 said:
> ...


----------



## Igrok_ (May 9, 2016)

congratulations on Victory Day!


----------



## namvet (May 9, 2016)

he farted a lot. does that count???


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 9, 2016)

Odium said:


> Ernst Zündel: The Hitler We Loved and Why
> 
> Great article/Essay etc. Wouldn't expect anyone with a closed mind to actually read it though.



Actually, i appreciate this thread. I thought that I had Odium on ignore, and now see that I did not. 

Now, that has been fixed.


----------



## ThirdTerm (May 10, 2016)

> We loved him for his chivalry, his conduct of war so as to lose as few White lives as possible-- friend or foe.



It is estimated that at least 3.3 million Soviet POWs out of 5.7 million died in Nazi concentration camps, which represented 57% of all Soviet POWs.



> *Directive of the Chief of the Security Police and the SD to the heads of concentration camps on extermination of Soviet prisoners of war*
> 
> Berlin, 9 November 1941
> Confidential Urgent
> ...


----------



## Preacher (May 10, 2016)

ThirdTerm said:


> > We loved him for his chivalry, his conduct of war so as to lose as few White lives as possible-- friend or foe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many were actually white? Lot of the USSR was Asiatic


----------



## Preacher (May 10, 2016)

AJT114 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...


So my statement stands moron. It is STILL used as an ideology in at least 2 nations and its believed in and wanted by millions more.


----------



## elektra (May 16, 2016)

It is worth noting, that it was not simply NAZI party members that followed and loved Hitler, but also ordinary Germans and many across Europe.


----------



## Sbiker (May 20, 2016)

Odium said:


> Ernst Zündel: The Hitler We Loved and Why
> 
> Great article/Essay etc. Wouldn't expect anyone with a closed mind to actually read it though.



Respecting Hitler? Ok, you could, but don't forget - he's a LOSER!


----------



## AJT114 (May 20, 2016)

Odium said:


> Ernst Zündel: The Hitler We Loved and Why
> 
> Great article/Essay etc. Wouldn't expect anyone with a closed mind to actually read it though.



HITLER AND THE BIG LIE

Topaz tells us repeatedly: 
Hitler wrote in Mein Kampf that the Jews tell big lies. The 
Jewish media took his words out of context and claimed that Hitler was 
in favor of big lies. 

Well, he invaded Holland after guaranteeing her neutrality: 

http://www.ww2sites.com/?action=jump&page=nlnetherlands 

He invaded the USSR after signing a non-aggression pact with Stalin: 

http://www.faits-et-documents.com/bilan_communisme/nonaggression_pact.htm 

He swindled the German people out of money for Volkswagens that were 
never delievered and the money was never refunded: 

Google Groups 

He betrayed the Catholic Church after signing a treaty with the 
Vatican: 

Google Groups 

He perpetuated the Gleiwitz Fraud 

Google Groups 

He repeatedly assured the world that he wanted peace, despite the fact 
that he invaded every country in Continental Europe with the exception 
of Spain, Sweden, and Switzerland. He also invaded North Africa.: 

Google Groups 





Attachments (1)


----------



## AJT114 (May 20, 2016)

Odium said:


> Ernst Zündel: The Hitler We Loved and Why
> 
> Great article/Essay etc. Wouldn't expect anyone with a closed mind to actually read it though.




> > Major Evidence of the Holocaust 
> > 
> > 
> > > Nizkor Website 
> > 
> > 
> > Holocaust Educational Resource 
> > 
> > > Testimony of Auschwitz Commandant Hoess 
> > 
> > 
.. The Avalon Project : Nuremberg Trial Proceedings Volume 11 
- hide quoted text -
> > 
> > 
> > > Statement by the American Historical Association: 
> > 
> > 
> > Google Groups 
> > 
> > > The Avalon Project-Transcripts of the Nuremberg Trials 
> > > None of the defendants ever denied the exterminations 
> > 
> > 
> > The Avalon Project : Documents in Law, History and Diplomacy 
> > 
> > 
> > > Where Does the Six Million Number Come From 
> > 
> > 
> > Google Groups 
> > 
> > 
> > > NOTE: The 4 million number for Auschwitz was a estimate, based on 
> > > faulty assumptions, compiled by Soviet forensic scientists in a hurry 
> > > for Stalin. It is not included in the six million computation. 
> > 
> > 
> > The Holocaust History Project 
> > http://www.holocaust-history.org/auschwitz/body-disposal/ 
> > 
> > 
> > > Adolf Eichmann in His Own Words:He never denied the exterminations. 
> > > His sole defense was 
> > > that he was just following Orders: 
> > 
> > 
> > Adolf Eichmann’s Final Plea:  “In His Own Words” 
> > 
> > 
> > > Dr Hoettl Speaks 
> > 
> > 
> > Google Groups... 
> > 
> > 
> > > The Einsatzgruppen 
> > 
> > 
> > Einsatzgruppen 


  The Jaeger Report

Jäger Report - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

> > 
> > 
> > > Gas Chamber Links 
> > 
> > 
> > Google Groups 
> > 
> >  Diary entry of Goebbels-The Fuhrer says the Jews must be 
> > annihilated: 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > > Google Groups 
> > 
> > 

> > 
> > The Holocaust In Photos 
> > Shoah - The Holocaust 
> 
> Allied movies of Nazi Concentration Camps 

Nazi Concentration Camps
>


----------



## AJT114 (May 20, 2016)

Odium said:


> Ernst Zündel: The Hitler We Loved and Why
> 
> Great article/Essay etc. Wouldn't expect anyone with a closed mind to actually read it though.



NAZI BARBARISM IN WWII


Slave Labor

Forced Labor – Background • Forced Labor • Forced Labor 1939 - 1945

Massacre at Malmedy

Massacre At Malmédy During the Battle of the Bulge | HistoryNet

T-4 Program

T4 Program | Nazi policy


Concentration Camps

Holocaust | Concentration Camps


Medical Experiments


Medical Experiments of the Holocaust and Nazi Medicine



Night and Fog Decree

The History Place - World War II in Europe Timeline: December 7, 1941 - The Night and Fog Decree


Persecution of the Churches


Kirchenkampf - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Bombing of Hospitals in Poland


German Air War in Poland 1939:  War Crime? • Axis History Forum


----------



## Preacher (May 20, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Ernst Zündel: The Hitler We Loved and Why
> ...


Doh ya got me! What a twit.


AJT114 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Ernst Zündel: The Hitler We Loved and Why
> ...


So not only a anti white libtard but a commie lover as well! Oh and google is owned and run by jews so.


----------

